# Game Seven: Celtics (3-3) at Pistons (6-0)



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

We all know what happened last time we faced each other. Rip's game-winner. The C's seem to get better as teh season chugs along, and i have a feeling that this game is ours if we make the Pistons show their age by running 'em, especially the bigs. We do that and Paul, Ricky, maybe one other guy gets hot, this game is in the bag. How bout this Premier is this valuable to the board


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*



TheBigDonut said:


> We all know what happened last time we faced each other. Rip's game-winner. The C's seem to get better as teh season chugs along, and i have a feeling that this game is ours if we make the Pistons show their age by running 'em, especially the bigs. We do that and Paul, Ricky, maybe one other guy gets hot, this game is in the bag. How bout this Premier is this valuable to the board


I like the optimism but the game is never in the bag playing against an undefeated defensive team like Detroit in their building. I hope we can make it a close game and it would be awesome to pull out a W.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*

It would be very helpful if Raef had another game like the last one!!

Nice post, Bigdonut


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*

Why thank you. See i'm not always a ****

Cool, though try not to use that 'word' in that connotation. We have some younger posters here and it's a little too graphic, okay?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr><td class="stathead" colspan="2" align="center" bgcolor="#555555">..............................*Last 5 Games*..............................
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead"> <td width="50%">BOSTON (ET)</td> <td width="50%">DETROIT (ET)</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Nov 13 HOU Win 102-82
Nov 11 SA Loss 103-82
Nov 09 MEM Win 99-98
Nov 05 @CHA Loss 107-105
Nov 04 DET Loss 82-81
 </td> <td>Nov 11 @POR Win 84-81
Nov 10 @PHO Win 111-104
Nov 08 @SAC Win 102-88
Nov 05 TOR Win 117-84
Nov 04 @BOS Win 82-81
 </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="2">*·* Complete Schedule: Boston | Detroit</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="3" class="stathead" align="center" bgcolor="#555555">...............................*Depth Chart*...............................</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>POS</td><td>BOSTON (PPG)</td><td>DETROIT (PPG)</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right" valign="top"><td align="left">PG </td><td align="left"><nobr>D. West 8.5</nobr></td><td align="left"><nobr>C. Billups 17.2</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right" valign="top"><td align="left">SG </td><td align="left"><nobr>R. Davis 17.5</nobr></td><td align="left"><nobr>R. Hamilton 22.3</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right" valign="top"><td align="left">SF </td><td align="left"><nobr>P. Pierce 26.3</nobr></td><td align="left"><nobr>T. Prince 18.0</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right" valign="top"><td align="left">PF </td><td align="left"><nobr>R. LaFrentz 13.0</nobr></td><td align="left"><nobr>R. Wallace 10.7</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right" valign="top"><td align="left">C </td><td align="left"><nobr>M. Blount 13.2</nobr></td><td align="left"><nobr>B. Wallace 10.8</nobr></td></tr></tbody> </table> <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="8" class="stathead" align="center" bgcolor="#555555"> ...........................*Gameday Matchup*...........................</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td>
</td> <td>W-L</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PA</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>STK</td> <td>L10</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">BOS</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>97.2</td> <td>95.3</td> <td>3-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>W1</td> <td>3-3</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">DET</td> <td>6-0</td> <td>101</td> <td>88</td> <td>2-0</td> <td>4-0</td> <td>W6</td> <td>6-0</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="3" class="stathead" align="center" bgcolor="#555555">.............................*2005-06 Season*.............................</td></tr> <tr class="colhead"><td colspan="3" align="center">Detroit leads 1-0</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Nov 4, 2005</td><td> DET 82, @BOS 81</td><td>Recap | Box Score</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Nov 15, 2005</td><td> BOS @ DET</td><td>7:30 PM ET</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Jan 16, 2006</td><td> BOS @ DET</td><td>3:30 PM ET</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*

C's always seem to play Detroit tough, at least this group under Doc, not expecting a win tonight, but I believe they went to OT in Detroit last year.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

It might be tough playing in Detroit.Especially when the fans chant "Deeeetroittttt Bassssketttballl!!!"
That just annoys me.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*



lempbizkit said:


> C's always seem to play Detroit tough, at least this group under Doc, not expecting a win tonight, but I believe they went to OT in Detroit last year.


That was a great OT win.

- KingHandles Predictons -
Celtics - 91
Pistons - 102

Pierce - 34 points - 7 assists - 8 rebounds
Davis - 20 - 6 - 5

B.Wallace - 15 - 4 - 15
R.Wallace - 26 - 3 - 10


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*

It should be a good game as Boston has been playing Detroit very tough the past few seasons. It will be a little easier to watch on the easy for you guys this year now though since we have a offense with plays and everything lol


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*

Boston has no chance after Pistons getting time-off and being at Home. Sorry fellas.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*



ian said:


> Boston has no chance after Pistons getting time-off and being at Home. Sorry fellas.


Yeah you may have had time off and homecourt...But we have something you don't...THE TRUTH!


OT - Do any users on this site have a paul pierce fan club for their sig?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Keys to Detroit game*



KingHandles said:


> Yeah you may have had time off...But we have something you don't...THE TRUTH!


We have the Human Victory Cigar and he is schedule to start playing about the half way point of the first quarter as Flip said Ben will be getting rest tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

C's control tip.

Teams trade buckets. Nice Dunk by Davis. 

West hits the J.

2-4 C's

Hamilton hits the J


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn. The Pistons announcer dude really is annoying as hell.

Raef draws the foul and goes to the line.

C's have to limit the turnovers if they want to win this. Pierce also needs to hit the open J's he gets.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Blount is looking great tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Blount is fittin to put on a inside clinic on the Wallace boys.

3/3


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow.

Mark Blount going up strong and fiercely dunking _around_ Ben Wallace and Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

who is pierce guarding, and is there anything noticeable in how prince is guarding him?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Good start more Mr. Blount and the C's


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary, but I'll focus on the Pierce-Prince matchup tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice mid-air changeup for the lay in by Ricky.

C's push it and West PENETRATES for a lay in.

16-10 C's


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice drive there by Delonte .


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Detroit taking alot of long jumpers and the C's are eating up the def. boards.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Raef for 3!nfire: 

:gopray: 


Billups answer with his own trey.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Big Al on the jumper!

Nice assist from Ricky to....Big Al!

25-23 Celtics after 1


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

With the lack of energy the Pistons had I am suprised its only a 2 point game.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Where is this jumper from Al coming from? I heard he had a jumper but I never seen it....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Maybe he has been working with Blount. Our big men have improved greatly over the off-season.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

talk about a lobsided shot-chart, we've only taken one jumper from the right side of the floor!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up two at the end of the first quarter, 25-23.

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>11</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>10</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>10</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*11-20*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*2-2*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*25*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*55.0%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#fa002c">*DETROIT PISTONS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chauncey Billups, PG</td><td>10</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Hamilton, SG</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasheed Wallace, FC</td><td>12</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tayshaun Prince, SF</td><td>9</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ben Wallace, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Carlos Delfino, SG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Evans, SG</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darko Milicic, FC</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*10-21*</td><td>*1-8*</td><td>*2-3*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*23*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*47.6%*</td><td>*12.5%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (4)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

oh baby, nice little run forces a Detroit timeout and a double digit boston lead!!!!!!!


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Big Al baby!!!! :banana:


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

41-30


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Please for the Love of God, stop shooting Scalabrine. Please.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

41-33 will be interesting to see if the Pistons keep fighting or give up


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

7-0


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

The sleeping giant has awakened.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce finally hits a shot, creaing seperation from Tayshaun Prince (a good two to three feet) and hitting a nice mid-range jumper.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Scalabrine should be fined 1 million dollars for every shot he takes.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Scalabrine should be fined 1 million dollars for every shot he takes.


thats harsher then the dress code


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

LMAO

Blount mishandles the pass, out to Ricky for a 3. 

Does he get an assist for that?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount needs plastic surgery to get new hands, but thankfully, the ball bounces to Ricky Davis who hits a three.

Tommy Heinsohn just said Richard Hamilton doesn't play a lick of defense.

Wikipedia should have his picture next to the definition of homer.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis and Mark Blount have been a very good tandem during the first half.

It seems they have half of our points (Ricky has 19 and seven assists).

Detroit can shoot very well from the perimeter.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Detroit normally doesn't play like this but maybe they like the idea of trying to come back and win every game this season. I doubt that works but maybe they want to try lol


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh my...

Ricky (again) with a mid-range jumper and and one.

Blount is pretty good when he is playing with intensity.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Ricky davis with a solid half of basketball.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

goNBAjayhawks said:


> Ricky davis with a solid half of basketball.


I wouldn't be suprised if they switch up the D assingments at halftime to slow him down.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston up ten at the half, 58-48.

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>21</td><td>10-13</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>22</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>13</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>16</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>6</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*26-39*</td><td>*2-4*</td><td>*4-6*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*58*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (9)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#fa002c">*DETROIT PISTONS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chauncey Billups, PG</td><td>19</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Hamilton, SG</td><td>17</td><td>7-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasheed Wallace, FC</td><td>19</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tayshaun Prince, SF</td><td>18</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ben Wallace, FC</td><td>20</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lindsey Hunter, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Carlos Arroyo, PG</td><td>4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Carlos Delfino, SG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alex Acker, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Evans, SG</td><td>6</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio McDyess, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Amir Johnson, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Maxiell, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darko Milicic, FC</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dale Davis, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*21-44*</td><td>*2-10*</td><td>*4-8*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*48*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*47.7%*</td><td>*20.0%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (5)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

kamego said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if they switch up the D assingments at halftime to slow him down.


Yeah there's a good idea. How bout you guys put Prince on Ricky and leave Rip on Paul. :rotf:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Ricky with 22 and 7 assists at the half. Amazing.

Raef with 7 rebounds.

But really we should focus on Scabs.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Yeah there's a good idea. How bout you guys put Prince on Ricky and leave Rip on Paul. :rotf:


We have more then two defenders. I was thinking Delfino or Evans for Ricky.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Not to forget Big Al with 10

And *PLEASE* switch prince to Ricky so Pierce can have a field day.... _please, please please_


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

kamego said:


> We have more then two defenders. I was thinking Delfino or Evans for Ricky.


If you switch the defenders around, Pierce WILL dominate.

Im just glad Ricky and Al are finially giving me decenct fantasy points.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount scored a layup after losing possession of the ball, but gaining it back just as Ben Wallace goes for a steal. Talk about luck.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Pierce starting to put the ball in the basket!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I do not think West is as good of a shooter yet, as I proclaimed him to be. :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone see the sports nuts bonus code???...LMAO


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I must say, Delonte hasn't impressed me all too much tonight (objective observation).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It seems like Chauncey Billups has single-handidly gotten the Pistons back in this (nine points in 1:04). Celtics only up one.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dickau guarding Hamilton makes me cringe.

Pierce has been fantastic this quarter. Very, very good offensively.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

pierce is sick... :banana:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Hey guys! Paul Pierce showed up today! at least the second half


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

what the F chauncy billups :angel: :angel: :angel: 

umm...shoulda kept him long time ago...

joe johnson too..

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Just put Orien Greene on Chauncey Billups.

Ricky Davis isn't quick enough to stay with someone as shifty as Billups.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Paul Pierce for 3 more...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Pierce = The Truth = clutch.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

hooo hohooo ohhooooo!!!

Pauly Pierce pulls back for the 3!!!

now that was SSSIIIICCCKKK!!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> I must say, Delonte hasn't impressed me all too much tonight (objective observation).


I agree.

Pierce is keepin us in it.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Oh Baby, Paul finishes the quarter on an uber high note.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

PP starts 1-4, currently 8-12, thats hott baby.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce hits a three to put the Celtics up four at the end of the third, 81-77.

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>33</td><td>11-16</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>26</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>24</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>29</td><td>8-12</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>25</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>11</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*36-60*</td><td>*5-8*</td><td>*4-6*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*30*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*81*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*60.0%*</td><td>*62.5%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (9)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#fa002c">*DETROIT PISTONS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chauncey Billups, PG</td><td>31</td><td>8-14</td><td>3-6</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>23</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Hamilton, SG</td><td>28</td><td>8-17</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasheed Wallace, FC</td><td>29</td><td>5-17</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tayshaun Prince, SF</td><td>27</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ben Wallace, FC</td><td>31</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">4</td><td>9</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Carlos Arroyo, PG</td><td>4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Carlos Delfino, SG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Evans, SG</td><td>6</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio McDyess, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darko Milicic, FC</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*33-71*</td><td>*3-12*</td><td>*8-13*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*77*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*46.5%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*61.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (5)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Scalabrine, Dickau, and Gomes to start the fourth?

Yuck.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

take veal out NOW. :curse:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*shakes head*

Veal just threw up an Antoine-esque ill-advised driving hook in the face of 3 defenders.

For that he should be fined 4 million dollars.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

gomes with a SSSIIICCCkkk rebound


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This _has_ to be the worst display of substituting players ever.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Come on Paul, no need for that ....


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

nice pass rashEEd... :angel:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

82-81 I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i think dickau is the worst point guard EVER...

theres a thing called... FAKING A PASS...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I loved Dickau nailing Hamilton in the face....Hamilton:curse:!!!!!!


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

wow. starting the 4th quarter with this kinda line up. is there a possibility of substituting the coach ???? he is clueless in what he is doing.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

why is dickau pulling back for a jumper when he coulda took it to the basket?!?!?!/


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

uke:


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

andy787 said:


> wow. starting the 4th quarter with this kinda line up. is there a possibility of substituting the coach ???? he is clueless in what he is doing.


lol... time out..

**subs coach**


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Pistons come back right as Doc attempts to experiment with our lineup.

hmm...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

for the rest of the game...

its going to be all pierce and davis


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I can't watch this anymore. Goodnight.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

alll calls are going detroits way...

no wonder they win so many games...

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

maybe D.A. might start looking for a team to trade for a coach. I cant bear to watch too. good nyt


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

no D by celts...

but somehow celts are getting foul calls...

lol


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I can't watch this anymore. Goodnight.


Hey, it's just another 4th quarter melt-down, whats new?


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

Possible trade : New york - boston

Larry brown, jerome james for doc rivers, scalabrine, blount


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

ive played better defense in high school basketball than the celts are playing right now...

pathetic.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

andy787 said:


> Possible trade : New york - boston
> 
> Larry brown, jerome james for doc rivers, scalabrine, blount


replace blount with dickau :banana:


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

wooooooooooof pistons are shooting lights out


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

awh man...awful lost..hopefully we recover for tomorrow's game against the "so far" teribble Sonics.
Pray for the W guys.. :gopray:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

From the little that I've seen of them tonight (last nine minutes of the 4th) they looked decent...well whenever you play the team with the best starting five in the league, the team that's 6-0, and leading in the 4th...you're doing pretty good.

I don't know why people are complaining, this is a rebuilding season, and so far I'm enjoying this very much. This isn't the same team that used to get blown out every two games.

This is a very young team, and for them to be batteling night in, night out, is amazing.


----------



## thetruth556 (Aug 3, 2005)

Dickau really can't play against a good PG. Against a bad player he can get by on D and have an alright game on offense. Today showed that he just can't function against a good pg. Come on OG.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Doc Rivers is not a good basketball coach.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Doc Rivers is not a good basketball coach.


I think that, that was the only certain thing we knew comming into this season.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

gotta go w/ aqua here, im liking this yr. i do dislike dickau and scala though, both are bums..overall good game, we just let it slip away, and to a really really really good team..


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Okay, we did blow a first half league. And we STILL need better D. 
But we did hang with the only unbeaten team in the league. They only beat us by 5, and let's face it, that was our fault. 

I'm pretty happy with that. We didn't exactly get blown out. 
And tonight, we'll be ratcheted up to that level of play. 

Go Celts!!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

thetruth556 said:


> Dickau really can't play against a good PG. Against a bad player he can get by on D and have an alright game on offense. Today showed that he just can't function against a good pg. Come on OG.


Dickau wasn't guarding Chauncey, that was Ricky on him. Dickau didn't play well tonight but neither did Delonte....I actually think (GASP) Dickau played better the 2 games before this than West did....but I'm still not keen on either of them as our main PG  

We definately had a meltdown last night but hey, it was the 7-0 Pistons....we are 3-4 now but 2 losses are to the Pistons and one is to the Spurs. I'm happy so far. 

Scabs has to go, I'm sorry, he makes me want Walter back, and I couldn't wait for Walter to leave. Why is he playing ahead of Perk, that is stupid. Perk at worst is a very good rebounder and shot blocker and a much better passer. 

Our bench is just sad. Something is going to have to be done about that. Someone needs to come off the bench and score, I have no idea who that's going to be.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

Sort of hard to put too much blame on the guys defending Chauncey when he was hitting 20 footers like that. There were some bad fouls but let's not forget Chauncey just made some incredible plays, too.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Our bench is just sad. Something is going to have to be done about that. Someone needs to come off the bench and score, I have no idea who that's going to be.


Gomes. :banana:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

cgcatsfan said:


> Gomes. :banana:


I would love it if Gomes can do that but he's a rookie and even though he's good there is still an adjustment he's going through, that said he may be the only hope....I mean Al has been doing well but he's like the 6th man now, we need one more guy to step up at least.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

You're right. 
Depth is not our strong suit right now, and we need to develop some bench strength fast.


----------

